# The search is on...



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I move in 9 days and then will be looking for Nextdog. Goal will be my next agility dog since Mia is unhealthy and Summer is getting on up there (but I will still play as much as she wants to!). 

I have really debated breed and decided to go for a rescue or rehome for various reasons. My trainer is very supportive of the choice and is keeping an eye out for dogs in my general size range. 

I have gotten a million tips from various agility folk about finding the right dog. Some saying get a puppy because it won't have issues to others saying get an adult so you can evaluate drive... I think I am going to be looking at 6 months to 1 year and try to focus on border collies or heelers and their mixes but am open to the right dog regardless of breed. It will have to be the right dog though and I may be fostering a bit first to find a good match. 

Has anyone spent much time evaluating shelters and rescues for sports potential?


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Don't have any advice but wanted to wish you good luck on your search. Also very interested in following your search. I probably won't start looking for my next dog for at least another year, but I think about it quite a bit and am very back and forth on the same things as you. Breeder vs rescue, puppy vs young adult, pure vs mix, golden vs border collie...the list goes on and on! One day I'm sure I'm going to get a golden from a breeder and the next I'm looking at mixed pups in shelters. Anyways, good luck on the search and look forward to hearing how it goes for you and what you learn and come up with!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks! I think this will be the right choice for me. It is a bit nerve wracking though! 

There's a lot of great sports dogs out there that are rescues. A lot of my favorites are rescues or rehomes. I've talked some to the border collie rescue folk to see how they tend to label dogs as being in certain homes. If I could get a dog like Summer again I'd be so lucky.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I LOVE looking for performance dogs at the shelter! I am so hopeful for you! 

I look for the normal stuff: high energy, human focused, food and toy motivated. I take them out on 30 foot lines and see if they care about me at all! Some just try to run off, no matter what you do or what you're holding. I would pass on those.

The shelters are full of nutty dogs! Too hard to live with! What a fun journey you are starting!

One thing I would be sure to do is make it clear that you will be doing a vet exam right away and that you won't want to keep the dog if knees/hips/elbows don't check out. I would go in right away and get a health check before you have time to fall in love. Too much heartbreak if you wait.

My beloved (and pretty successful) Gator was a shelter dog. So was my Hootie. My best friend only runs shelter dogs and I picked out 4 of hers.

Enjoy the hunt. I really love that part. I was looking forward to choosing my next dog, but he found me before I started my search. Perhaps that will happen to you as well.

Best of luck!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I haven't personally done shelter evals for sports dogs, but I am SO excited for you. I think you will be able to find what you are looking for.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes the vet thing is something I have thought about and was not sure how the shelters would handle that. I would like to do radiographs of hips, knees, etc. I wouldn't want to adopt another dog with structural issues. 

Definitely want to go slowly and pick something that isn't the first dog of a breed I like. (You know... like I did with both Mia and Summer)


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Good luck on your search! If it feels right, it's probably the way you are supposed to go. I once watched a show where people chose service (I can't remember the kind of service) dogs from shelters by evaluating their play drives and such. It was super neat to see how much potential a discarded dog has. Your rescue dog will be lucky to have you. Most private rescues would probably give you the stink eye for wanting a super in depth look at the dogs structure before adoption. Regular shelters and pounds probably won't give a crap.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Good luck! I have zero experience evaluating rescues for sport purposes, but I hope you get some help and find a great dog.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I move TOMORROW. Ack. So nerve wracking and exciting. 

I probably will see how the girls settle in for a while then go from there. I don't anticipate any problems.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe instead of a shelter, you should go through a border collie rescue. High energy sports prospects often end up in rescue because the average dog owner just isn't equipped to handle a dog with that kind of drive. Most rescues would be thrilled to be able to place a dog like that in a sport home, and should understand the need for a vet evaluation prior to finalizing the adoption.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I am keeping an eye on sheltie and BC rescue. I have some contacts at both but they are small operations. The sheltie rescue I know I could get pretty well any dog from. My trainer is also keeping an eye out though she has offered me her foster dog a few times already. Only problem is her foster dog is a rottweiler. A TINY very easy going rottweiler but still not the breed for me. She's going to make someone a great pet and starter sports dog though. 

On one hand I also like the idea of not having to go through home checks and everything but we'll see. They're definitely an option. I also like being the one that gets to evaluate the dog vs getting what they think I should have? If that makes sense. I do want to keep my eye open more for a DOG than a specific breed. I'll be honest in that I love border collies and would love one but I am also drawn to some other dog breeds like ACDs and Aussies too. I am also fond of terrier mix types (did I say that loudly? lol). So we'll see... I hope it works out. xD Right now there's a shelter that has a few BC-esque mixes and a terrier mix that I LOVE the look of. I may try to go look there first. I have a line of people waiting to say 'I told you so.' 

I won't be able to trial a ton though so it seems silly to buy a dog so I can take agility classes and trial once a month eventually. I'm looking for sporty but more middle of the road. I've said it before but if I get half Summer's talent, I'd be so happy.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Also, there's this hound I am drooling over so BAD. I do not need. Do not. But she's so pretty.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Also, there's this hound I am drooling over so BAD. I do not need. Do not. But she's so pretty.


There's a beagle that competes in agility . . . 

Sorry, I shouldn't encourage you. I don't think you have to be competing in the upper stratosphere of agility to justify getting a sport prospect, as long as you can keep the dog well exercised in between training and competitions, as I know you can.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a feeling it will be a heeler or heeler mix. I'm going to place my bets there. There's just so many in shelters, rescues, and as rehomes around here.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Ask if you can foster a dog before you commit to it. That will allow you to get a closer look at the dog, see what it's like at home, and give you time to get it to the vet and have it looked at. Also contact breeders and tell them you are looking for an older dog. Many breeders also do rescue and know of good prospects or even dogs that they bred that now are looking for a new home. 

Good luck on your search! There is a dog that is going to end up with a fantastic home!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

If the rescue knows you at all, it will be the rescue begging you to take such and such a dog. The dog would probably be a higher energy dog that needs to be placed in a home such as yours that would be doing something structural with the dog. I know that my daughter has a Miniature American Shepherd / ACD mix. This mix is not too big and I know where all the pups ended up. The pups did not get big and they all have a smooth coat. A couple are doing agility and herding. They are doing great in that field. Just thought I would mention this mix. It might be something that would interest you. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Welp, we have Hank now. I am pretty sure he's a keeper but we're still working some things out.

What struck me about him was his posting seemed like he was a good, stable dog. I liked his size- he is roughly large sheltie sized. 

I went to the shelter to meet and greet and I liked the following:

- Confident in that shelter environment
- friendly and outgoing with people
- willing to play with other dogs
- playing with all the toys
- fast runner from what I could tell
- people oriented
- seemed smart but that is hard to tell

So far it is going well. He is very driven, very observant. Scary smart and trainable. Seriously in 1 day his sit was more consistent than both Mia and Summer's and in distraction too. (and around things that ramp him up like balls and such). My trainer likes him and his build and agulation. I've got a couple structural things I'm not too thrilled with (topline is a bit wonky) but his rear is nic enad he can FLY. He has springs for legs. 

Training is a breeze. He picks it up well and fast. So much enthusiasm.

He has very intelligent eyes. That sounds kind of corny but it is true. You can just see cogs working all the time. He is less impulsive than Mia and more thoughtful.

I am wondering if I really did luck out with the first dog...


----------

